# Springtails with millipedes?



## arachna-nono (Sep 25, 2009)

Can anyone think of any pros or cons to allowing springtails to live in my millipede containers?  I'm surprised they have invaded them already, but I was wondering if there would be any actual benefit or if it could put my pedes at a disadvantage?  Thanks!


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 26, 2009)

It'll work out fine.  They are completely harmless.  They may even benefit your tank by cutting down on the mites


----------



## arachna-nono (Sep 26, 2009)

KyuZo said:


> It'll work out fine.  They are completely harmless.  They may even benefit your tank by cutting down on the mites


I haven't had any mites, yet.  I have two containers.... one with 9 baby african giants (A. gigas), and one with 23 bumblebees (A. monilicornis).  I'm more worried about the possibility of them damaging baby pedes.  Of course, I feed the pedes, so I spose the springtails would have no reason to try and eat anything non-vegetation. I guess I sort of answered my own question with that!  Thanks!


----------



## micheldied (Sep 26, 2009)

springtails wont hurt anything.


----------



## Stonefoot (Sep 17, 2016)

Springtails eat fungus growing in the tank as well as feces left by the millipede. The are good to have. Woodlouse (Isopods) are also good to have in your tank


----------

